# Teaching a Stand



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm struggling with the same thing Diane so I'm eager to hear what suggestions you get!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

pawsnpaca said:


> I'm struggling with the same thing Diane so I'm eager to hear what suggestions you get!


I got tickled at the throw a treat at him while he's in a sit video. She said to throw it in between his paws and he'll stand up to get it. I mean -- he would stand up probably. lol I shouldn't laugh. Some expert will stop in to tell me that's exactly how it is taught. 😂


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m not an expert...I don’t have a set method that I used to teach it to my dog. I just try different things til I find what works for him. What worked for Rhode was putting the treat right in front of his nose and drawing it back towards his chest. He was sitting at this time. When the treat went back, his nose followed and his rear went up. If he didn’t stand on his own, I did touch him gently under the belly. You could also put a board in front of him so he would be forced to do the “kick back” stand. If he steps on the board, put him back. If it’s an older dog, step on his toes slightly. It’s uncomfortable, and they won’t keep doing it more than a couple times. Hope this helps some 🙂 Again, I’m no expert. Maybe someone with more experience can give some tips?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Obedience rocks said:


> I’m not an expert...I don’t have a set method that I used to teach it to my dog. I just try different things til I find what works for him. What worked for Rhode was putting the treat right in front of his nose and drawing it back towards his chest. He was sitting at this time. When the treat went back, his nose followed and his rear went up. If he didn’t stand on his own, I did touch him gently under the belly. You could also put a board in front of him so he would be forced to do the “kick back” stand. If he steps on the board, put him back. If it’s an older dog, step on his toes slightly. It’s uncomfortable, and they won’t keep doing it more than a couple times. Hope this helps some 🙂 Again, I’m no expert. Maybe someone with more experience can give some tips?


Thanks! He isn't older -- just five months. He's rocking and rolling along learning things, so I'm sure once I have it together he will figure it out.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My boy is 4, but I got him when he was three. He's bright, but wasn't asked to do much before I got him (he sort of knew "sit" and that's it - it took me months to get a reliable down on command). His default (especially in response to any kind of pressure) is to lay down. He'll stand, but then almost immediately sits or downs... I can't get him to "hold" the stand. I'm an experienced trainer but it's the first time I've tried to train an adult dog and he is really challenging me to think outside the box!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

This was way more difficult then I expected it to be to teach. Moe sits whenever I stop and also sits perfectly in front of me during training. The “finish” he naturally knew, but the stand...
I ended up using a treat in my hand as a lure. Placing him against a fence or wall as a solid surface and gently putting my foot under his belly to lift up a little. In the beginning he would sit the minute my foot went away but he did get it. If I used my hand and not my foot he would allow my hand to hold his weight. It was like doing a trick myself  
He was taught to sit politely and wait for his next cue. He just didn’t know what I wanted.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Not how I taught the kickback stand.... but I love the hop up her dog did.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ another option that's _closer _to how I teach kickback stands.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

Megora said:


> Not how I taught the kickback stand.... but I love the hop up her dog did.


Absolutely LOVE Janice Gunn—very knowledgeable, incredible performance dogs! To anyone who sees this : watch all her videos! You will learn a LOT.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is how I first start teaching stand. It's sitting on the floor so you can lure a step or less forward with the right hand while controlling the rest of the pup's body with the left hand. 

This is conditioning a dog to stand correctly each time and get used to the whole "stand" command thing.

Right hand lure gradually turns into a right hand signal that I always use. 

At 5 months, your pup is half grown and not as compact and little as a 9 week old pup? But you can start out the same way just getting the dog used to standing in place when you lure/signal with the right hand. Sit on the floor at their level with right hand luring + use left hand to control the rear. 

After your dog LEARNS what a stand means + learns he has a rear - you can move on to the next step in teaching a kickback stand. 

The way I was taught to do this was have a high value treat in the right hand and set up in heel position next to your dog. As you turn with a treat placed under your pup's jaw, you gently nudge the front of their rear leg with your left toe. Reward praise as he stands. That's it.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> My boy is 4, but I got him when he was three. He's bright, but wasn't asked to do much before I got him (he sort of knew "sit" and that's it - it took me months to get a reliable down on command). His default (especially in response to any kind of pressure) is to lay down. He'll stand, but then almost immediately sits or downs... I can't get him to "hold" the stand. I'm an experienced trainer but it's the first time I've tried to train an adult dog and he is really challenging me to think outside the box!


If he tries to sit, catch his belly with your hand and tell him stand, firmly. Also, mark and reward when he does it for a brief second. Then gradually make it longer. You’ll get there 🙂


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> This was way more difficult then I expected it to be to teach. Moe sits whenever I stop and also sits perfectly in front of me during training. The “finish” he naturally knew, but the stand...
> I ended up using a treat in my hand as a lure. Placing him against a fence or wall as a solid surface and gently putting my foot under his belly to lift up a little. In the beginning he would sit the minute my foot went away but he did get it. If I used my hand and not my foot he would allow my hand to hold his weight. It was like doing a trick myself
> He was taught to sit politely and wait for his next cue. He just didn’t know what I wanted.


Thank you. That's what is going on here. I taught him to sit by my side when I stop walking or to sit in front of me when we've been doing tricks. He just naturally sits the minute I stop moving or if I have him in front of me. The same thing happened when I tried today for the first time to get him to back up in reverse. I was in front of him and he just kept sitting. lol I think I saw a video while I was looking today where back up was being taught against a wall also with the person beside the dog instead of in front.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> This is how I first start teaching stand. It's sitting on the floor so you can lure a step or less forward with the right hand while controlling the rest of the pup's body with the left hand.
> 
> This is conditioning a dog to stand correctly each time and get used to the whole "stand" command thing.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That's helpful. Good to know to make sure he knows stand before the kickback stand. Luckily, I haven't confused him with that yet. And yes, he's definitely much bigger than that cute fluff ball. He's quite the lanky looking boy at the moment. I taught him sit, down, and stay right away, but didn't think about stand. I've never done anything competition wise, so when I wanted Luke (my last Golden) to stand I said up and he would stand -- I just don't remember teaching it to him. I also used up when I wanted him up on the couch or up on the bed. He just seemed to know what I wanted over time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> ^^^^ another option that's _closer _to how I teach kickback stands.


This is really good and helpful. Thanks! I saw a video earlier to get to the side like that and put my foot in front of him, but I was screwing it up by moving the treat out and he was stepping over my foot. Doy. I also saw videos where the dog was popping up so energetically (Border Collie) he was elevating a bit. 😁


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> Not how I taught the kickback stand.... but I love the hop up her dog did.


Just seeing this one. Thanks for it also.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> This is really good and helpful. Thanks! I saw a video earlier to get to the side like that and put my foot in front of him, but I was screwing it up by moving the treat out and he was stepping over my foot. Doy. I also saw videos where the dog was popping up so energetically (Border Collie) he was elevating a bit. 😁


Laura is a local trainer and I like a lot of the things she does.... with this method, have seen a lot of people using it, but instead of reaching OVER the dog, I'd just reach back on the same side you are (ie right side of the dog). 

I think she reaches over the dog to "control" the rear? Many smaller dogs, shelties especially, go sideways. I just think that reaching over the dog like that might be too much for some dogs + you can control the sidewinding if you set up along a barrier.


----------

